
HN: you want to make a startup but live far away from sillicon valley - ldom22
Let&#x27;s stop procastinating and start making, comment where you live and what is your skill. Find your cofounder!
======
throweway
Sydney. Haskell.

~~~
ldom22
Wow! Australia. Myself is México, Java.

~~~
eip
Where in Mexico?

~~~
ldom22
Guadalajara

